# Angora litter finally shed their baby coats!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's some new photos of my angoras, and a few texels.
ALL are bucks. :roll: 
Still a little confused about colours.

Tri-colour blue burmese fox?









Splashed siamese fox. . ? Has patches of tan. . . Siamese seal point?









Again, some kind of pointed broken fox. Siamese seal point?









Tri-colour blue burmese fox?









Tri-colour . . . burmese fox? Some kind of pointing.
This guy needs a pet-only home. He has a kinked tail.









THIS is the boy I'm keeping. Isn't he just lovely?
Tri-colour blue burmese fox?









Annnd, the texels. Which are even HARDER to tell colours on. :roll:

Splashed burmese fox?









Tri-colour blue burmese fox?









Tri-colour burmese fox?









Enjoy.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There pretty do they take alot of grooming


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

A little. The worst is that they get a lot of poo stuck on their butt fluff. :?


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

awww!! they are gorgeous


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

There beautiful! I love these little guys! that second Texel is ADORABLE.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

SOO Cute!! I would loveee one with a coat like that!!! Our LH doesnt have that much coat and everything gets stuck in her but!!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, it's like a smorgasbord of meeestrials!

I'm not sure which one if any are up for grabs but I wanted to suggest my fav's 
First 








Second








Third...I love this little guy, wasn't planning on breeding him but he steals my heart.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure you'll be able to get your choice. 

I think Jenny wanted a texel. So I think the angoras are available. Just have to hear from Jenny about it.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh very cool!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

How familiar this sounds! So many question marks; it's always hard to know what to call some your results when breeding tris and splashed. They are lovely, whatever you call them.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

so fluffy! gah I want fluffy mice too! The last one with the black eyes and dark colors is my favourite. I dont know why but he just has a lot of character in him.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

beautiful, luv the fluffs


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

The first boy is very pretty.


----------



## Sun_dust (Nov 28, 2010)

I love your second little mouse, i am planning on breeding my doe Millie with a handsome buck. I'll have to sell the youngster's but plan on keeping at least one of the female babies. No one in colorado seems to breed quality mice so I plan to be the first


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Rasputin , I see no one has offered a home to the kink tail tri . if you want to e-mail me to discuss it I think s/he,s awful cute . pet only. if you still have .


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

He actually fond a home at the December ECMA show.  
Thanks though!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely, no matter what you figure out to call them. Splashed shaded siamese fox tri burmese very very very hairy exotic looking mousie thingies.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

nawwww, just soooo cute!


----------

